# avoir Linux en démarrant sur disque dur externe



## Morebany (10 Janvier 2020)

bonjour,

Est-ce que je peux installer un système Linux sur une partition formatée en ext4 d'un dd externe et démarrer sur cette partition pour avoir Linux?
(je viens de le faire avec un système Mac OS X)

merci de votre aide


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2020)

Apparemment c'est possible (je dis ça parce que certains le disent, comme ici) mais je n'ai jamais essayé.
Avant tout il faudrait savoir quels sont ton système et ton Mac et, surtout, si tu as activé par exemple Filevault ou d'autres joyeusetés.

Il va sans doute falloir commencer par désactiver certaines options de sécurité qui sont activées par défaut (SIP,notamment ; _ici_ un exemple simple de désactivation), au moins temporairement.


----------



## tonrain (20 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Sauf mémoire défaillante : j'ai déjà installé Linux sur un disque dur externe depuis mon MacBook Pro.

De *mémoire* (et sans utiliser l'Assistant Boot Camp) :

On restaure l'ISO d'installation Linux sur une clef USB via la commande *dd*.
On démarre ensuite sur la clef d'installation en appuyant sur la touche *alt*.

Il faut suivre les étapes d'installation jusqu'au moment où il est demandé de choisir le disque dur sur lequel Linux sera installé.
Il faut alors choisir une installation personnalisée, puis sélectionner le disque dur externe (au préalablement connecté au Mac).

La table de partition du disque dur externe doit être en *GPT/GUID*.

2 partitions sont nécessaires pour le démarrage du disque dur externe sous Linux :

une partition *EFI/ESP*,
une partition *ext4* sur lequel sera monté */* (la racine de Linux).
Il faut également choisir le disque dur externe pour l'installation de Grub.



bompi a dit:


> …
> 
> Il va sans doute falloir commencer par désactiver certaines options de sécurité qui sont activées par défaut (SIP,notamment ; _ici_ un exemple simple de désactivation), au moins temporairement.



Lorsque je l'avais fait, il n'était pas nécessaire de désactiver SIP.
La procédure que je décris n'apporte normalement aucune modification sur le disque interne du Mac.



Morebany a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que je peux installer un système Linux sur une partition formatée en ext4 d'un dd externe et démarrer sur cette partition pour avoir Linux?
> (je viens de le faire avec un système Mac OS X)
> ...



Il serait intéressant de savoir quel distribution de Linux tu souhaites installer, c'est plus ou moins simple selon ce que tu choisiras…


----------

